# best bang for buck on wood arrows?



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

In reference to the bow in my "Sow's ear" thread: Haven't shot it since the refinish (so I can't comment on how it shoots)... It's actually going to be a gift for my brother in law / best friend (who introduced me to his sister, and was thrilled when I married her!).

Arrows were the next step. I'm much more familiar with the world of compound shooting, and only started learning anything about Traditional archery since acquiring this bow. Now that I've decided exactly what to do with it, I want to go whole hog. Once I figured out some of it's history, who made it, that sort of thing, I wanted to get some arrows, quiver, finger tab and arm guard so as to make a complete gift out of it.

We shot it together before I refinished it, and he had a blast! I've got compound archery and knifemaking and so I'm all set with non-career activities. My B-I-L, however, REALLY needs something like archery, as he's got work, and, ummmmmm.... More work.

When we shot it before, and the one time I shot it alone at the local indoor range, it was what I would call quite pleasant to shoot. The DW is a bit much to be starting with, but the price was right, and beggars can't be choosers. He's not the hunting sort, and won't have the time to ever really get competitive, so it's purely a recreational pursuit, otherwise I would seriously consider trading for something about half the DW (currently 50 [email protected]" and he's going to draw very VERY similar to the 30" that I do).


Since noone seems to be able to supply any info about the likely origins of the bow, maybe anyone reading this could offer some advice as to the best place to get a good set of cedar or ash arrows made up. I'm torn about the arrows:

- I'd like to get some rather nice arrows. Something worthy of the effort and pride I have invested in the bow already.
- However, this is for a complete novice shooter who's likely to break and / or lose several over the next couple of years,

Where would I get the best 'bang for the buck' in a set of decent wood arrows that aren't wasted on someone who couldn't notice the difference between decent and true masterpieces (insofar as his shooting is concerned) and would likely break / lose several.

I guess what I'm saying is I don't mind paying some extra for quality, but there's got to be a price break point in the mid range, where high quality is able to be had for a good price, but if you want anything better, be prepared to pay a lot more for a little improvement. I'd like to be just on the less expensive side of that fence, at least until he learns to shoot more consistently, and has some experience caring for his gear.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dan Zawacki said:


> In reference to the bow in my "Sow's ear" thread: Haven't shot it since the refinish (so I can't comment on how it shoots)... It's actually going to be a gift for my brother in law / best friend (who introduced me to his sister, and was thrilled when I married her!).
> 
> Arrows were the next step. I'm much more familiar with the world of compound shooting, and only started learning anything about Traditional archery since acquiring this bow. Now that I've decided exactly what to do with it, I want to go whole hog. Once I figured out some of it's history, who made it, that sort of thing, I wanted to get some arrows, quiver, finger tab and arm guard so as to make a complete gift out of it.
> 
> ...


Finished arrows can be had at a number of places... Three Rivers is one place I've shopped (not for arrows) and also Rose City Archery. http://www.google.com/search?source...ox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7TSNA_enUS382US382

Here is a google search of arrows that you can start your search upon. If you are interested in making your own arrows, get a spine tester and I'd start with Port Orford Cedar shafts... and if you're starting to make your own invest in or build a spine testor... cheap and easy. Actually, with or without building your own arrows, a spine tester is a neat thing to have.

Good luck with this venture of yours.... Wood is good... it's all I shoot actually... :grin:


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

I've done plenty of research... I was more looking for user experiences and opinions on the price they paid vs the value they got...

Thanks.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dan Zawacki said:


> I've done plenty of research... I was more looking for user experiences and opinions on the price they paid vs the value they got...
> 
> Thanks.


there is no bang for your buck with wood arrows... anything other than fletching, weighing, and scaling, is artwork. Three rivers or Rose City would be your probably most popular choices.. I'd call Rose City first... 

I make my own arrows... and in some cases, from scratch... so it behooves you to consider this route as well if you're going to stick with wood... or anything, for that matter... about the only things you need other than a scale and spine tester especially for wood, is a sander or a taper tool for wood that you couldn't use for aluminum or carbon. There are some niceties like spin testers for alignment, but as you go along you'll find innovative ways to solve those problems.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

I respect everything that has been said so far... but this is a gift right? So unless you're planning on shooting wood arrows from one of your bows or if you plan on building arrows for your brother in law for the next several years, purchasing this equipment is not necessarily the best plan of attack.

Again, just my opinion, but maybe go with everything but the arrows as a gift and work with him on finding what's best when it comes to arrows.

I'm not trying to push you away from wood arrows... it was just a thought that hadn't been expressed yet.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for everything so far folks - I do very much appreciate the input.

Yes, this is for a gift, and so I don't really plan on building them myself. I'll very likely get one of three river's wood arrow test kits for him, and make a christmas gift of a half dozen arrows once we know what works best.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Not a bad idea, every bow and shooter is different so tuning will be key to see what spine arrows will perform best.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

The greatest value in arrows is Elite...I just won the 2012 World Indoors with a wood arrow from paul,his arrows are perfectly straight and spined correct for your bow.

His arrows range from $75 a dozen to 125 a dozen shipped 

Call him,


Dewayne Martin


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

Best prices and quality that I've found yet. 

http://www.wildernesscustomarrows.com/


----------



## Bongos (Nov 9, 2011)

FS Archery also sale Rose City for cheap!
http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/acmepremiumportorfordcedararrows.aspx


----------



## stingerslinger (Apr 16, 2011)

x2 on Elite Arrows.....the dozen sitka spruce arrows I got from them last year....weights were within 7 grains of each other.Paul was very helpful in setting me up with the proper arrow....cause I didn't know squat.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not a fan of wood arrows and usually have about 8-10 bucks in each one that goes ka-bang......but this last weekend I was able to pick up an extremely nice new set of a dozen very nicely finished arrows that had 7 field tipped, 1 blunt and 4 with brand new grizzly's and were all in the heavy spine I need, best of all...$25....... they were all straight too!!...gotta love trade blankets......


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.nwarchery.com/

Talk to Suzanne. 

You can order her "basic arrows" by the half dozen or full dozen at reasonable prices. 

She grew up in her father's shop making arrows. 

Her Father was Glenn St.Charles .... Goggle him if you do not know who he was.

Very nice lady who makes wonderful arrows.


----------



## 747 pilot (Nov 10, 2010)

Couldn't agree more. My guess is that she's made somewhere between 1 and 2 MILLION wood arrows in her lifetime. 



Gypsy said:


> http://www.nwarchery.com/
> 
> Talk to Suzanne.
> 
> ...


----------

